# Home made Dremel Router Table



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a project coming up that's going to require cutting about 50 holes for windows & doors. I will be building 10 Coal Camp House's. I don't mind cutting a few holes but I had to come up with a better way for this project. I have always wanted one of these but a little pricey so I'm going to make one. Hope you can use this idea.



















Check out my project to see what I do with this:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16907
Thanks for looking!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Improvise, adapt, overcome...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Works for me!

Simple, but entirely practical. Nice. Thanks for sharing the idea!

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Make your base plate out of clear polycarbonate (Lexan of tuff E) not Acylic (breaks too easy) and you'll be able to see what your doing.


----------



## 69GE (Jan 8, 2013)

NIMT said:


> Make your base plate out of clear polycarbonate (Lexan of tuff E) not Acylic (breaks too easy) and you'll be able to see what your doing.


With the small stuff you will be glad you can see:thumbsup:


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh I'll see what I'm doing well because this will be mounted on the side of my workbench with the cutter pointing up. I will basically be working the plastic panels around the cutter.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Awww got ya! Your making it like a spindle cutter, nice!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Right on! It's great when you can do your own thing!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

looking very good there, one thing I would like to suggest (and recommend) if I may would ne some sort of "shield" to minimize any debris or small flying bits of what ever your working on from flying back at you if possible...not sure what you intend to use this for but just a thought when your working, I am going to assume your going to wear safety goggles/glasses of sorts....


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> looking very good there, one thing I would like to suggest (and recommend) if I may would ne some sort of "shield" to minimize any debris or small flying bits of what ever your working on from flying back at you if possible...not sure what you intend to use this for but just a thought when your working, I am going to assume your going to wear safety goggles/glasses of sorts....


I've been a self employed trim carpenter for over 30 years & sometimes I forget the little stuff that's more important. Yes...by all means eye protection is a must & I would go even farther by wearing a full face shield. These little flying parts are not only dangerous but they can be hot coming off the cutting bit. I probably have more respect for my modeling tools than my job tools. It's like the little lap dogs they can have your ankles bleeding before you know it.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

no problem, just trying to make sure a fellow modler remains safe  nice work though!


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> no problem, just trying to make sure a fellow modler remains safe  nice work though!


Very much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

glad to help LOL, can't wait to see what projects your going to turn out with it!


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I have some changes to make on it since I winged it out in less than an hour because I needed it. I want to laminate the table & make the whole bigger so I can run a drum sander on it as well. I work mostly with wood & I use a circle cutting disk for this but still requires a lot of sanding by hand. With this I can cut closer to the opening & maybe even use a square mortise cutter for the corners. Although very functional now I think these changes would be a benefit. 
Here is the first project using it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16907


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very cool


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I changed the title to more accurately reflect what's being done, it wasn't really a home made Dremel.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No SPAM this time like you included in your first post 18 days ago?


----------

